# Can rabbits eat potato peels



## trish7bunnies

I wouldn't have thought so but I saw something on another website today saying that rabbits can be given potato peelings


----------



## Arionyth

I always thought potatoes were a no-no and poisonous to bunnies, guinea pigs etc....? I would avoid them just in case, althought i can't imagine them liking them very much anyway?! My bunny only seems to like things that are GREEN lol.


----------



## sanmac

Hi my best friend has 8 and he has always said its a no no. They can eat anything out of the kitchen but them xx


----------



## Guest

i put them in oven till crispy my rabbits love them been getting them for years:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

No they are highly toxic to bunnys 

3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue - Feeding Your Bunny


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> No they are highly toxic to bunnys
> 
> 3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue - Feeding Your Bunny


never hurt mine


----------



## Waterlily

borderer said:


> never hurt mine


 your lucky then


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> your lucky then


lucky all the lads feed roasted peelings rabbits are vermin they eat allmost anything my old doe is 9 next week she gets them neary everyday she must be very toxic:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tink82

borderer said:


> never hurt mine





Waterlily said:


> your lucky then


I believe when they are cooked they are ok.. Istill wouldn't though.. loads of other stuff they can eat 

Oh, and rabbits are not vermin


----------



## Lollie1515

borderer said:


> lucky all the lads feed roasted peelings rabbits are vermin they eat allmost anything my old doe is 9 next week she gets them neary everyday she must be very toxic:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:




Definition of Vermin: 


> Vermin is a term applied to various animal species regarded by some as pests or nuisances and especially to those associated with the carrying of disease.


Rabbits are not Vermin.


----------



## Guest

Lollie1515 said:


> Definition of Vermin:
> 
> Rabbits are not Vermin.


rabbits are vermin they eat crops thats why we shoot them:thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe

rabbits are defiantly not vermin!

not only are potato peelings toxic as they are part of the deadly night shade family. but they contain very few vitamins, little fiber and are very watery.

a definite no no


----------



## trish7bunnies

Oops didn't mean to cause a heated debate I'll stick to putting my potato peelings in the recycling bin. Thanks for your replies


----------



## JANICE199

*Years ago my father bred rabbits and ALL our spud peel went to them,and he bred rabbits for years.*


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *Years ago my father bred rabbits and ALL our spud peel went to them,and he bred rabbits for years.*


same here thank you:thumbup:


----------



## helebelina

Can't believe I've had my posts deleted from this thread. No explanation why. Last time I visit this forum. If I want abuse, i'll get it elsewhere thanks. ::


----------



## Tink82

helebelina said:


> Can't believe I've had my posts deleted from this thread. No explanation why. Last time I visit this forum. If I want abuse, i'll get it elsewhere thanks. ::


weird.... are you sure you replied on the right thread??


----------



## helebelina

Yes, I'm definitely sure thanks Tink! My posts have been deleted that I posted on here last night! I posted nothing offensive I can assure you! I'm just offended that my posts were deleted with no explanation why. Makes you get a complex. Don't need it!


----------



## Guest

it may of been a mistake you did say you replied to wrong one


----------



## helebelina

I may be a little sensitive, but i'm not stupid.


----------



## Guest

helebelina said:


> I may be a little sensitive, but i'm not stupid.


only trying to help..............................


----------



## helebelina

ok sorry. Told you i'm sensitive.


----------



## helebelina

PS Sorry to Trish7bunnies for hijacking this thread. Gonna shut up now


----------



## Guest

helebelina said:


> ok sorry. Told you i'm sensitive.


cool yaself down and ask a mod:thumbup:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tink82

yeah I'd def ask a mod... seems really odd...


----------



## Lollie1515

it may of been because of my comment ....  

Just kinda lost it yesterday on this post.


----------



## Tink82

Lollie1515 said:


> it may of been because of my comment ....
> 
> Just kinda lost it yesterday on this post.


uh? must have missed that one? seemed a perfectly fine one to me


----------



## Lollie1515

Tink82 said:


> uh? must have missed that one? seemed a perfectly fine one to me


yeh...  its been deleted along with helebelina's posts...

Sorry x


----------



## Tink82

Lollie1515 said:


> yeh...  its been deleted along with helebelina's posts...
> 
> Sorry x


lol... naughties


----------



## Waterlily

Not surprised it was deleted it was insulting.


----------



## Lollie1515

ok, looks like we are going to have to agree to disagree!


----------



## Tink82

Pet rabbit care, rabbit diet, rabbits diet

Rabbit Care

Acorn House Vets Practice: Rabbits



> All plants that grow from bulbs are potentially toxic.


Threre are enough reputable sites that say no, so I'll go with no rather than risk the health of my rabbits thanks


----------



## simplysardonic

Tink82 said:


> Pet rabbit care, rabbit diet, rabbits diet
> 
> Rabbit Care
> 
> Acorn House Vets Practice: Rabbits
> 
> 
> Threre are enough reputable sites that say no, so I'll go with no rather than risk the health of my rabbits thanks


Please don't beat me up for saying this but potatoes aren't bulbs they're tubers *runs & hides*
However I've never fed either bulbs or spud peelings either raw or cooked to my rabbits in the past as my nan told me they were poisonous. There are plenty of alternative foods that are more nutritious & don't carry the risks


----------



## Tink82

simplysardonic said:


> Please don't beat me up for saying this but potatoes aren't bulbs they're tubers *runs & hides*
> However I've never fed either bulbs or spud peelings either raw or cooked to my rabbits in the past as my nan told me they were poisonous. There are plenty of alternative foods that are more nutritious & don't carry the risks


bulby enough for me


----------



## Waterlily

yeah I wont risk my bunnys health for a spud whether others have successfully done it or not. They are quite happy with there chinese veggies and carrots and mint and parsley and spinach etc etc haha


----------



## Horse and Hound

Arionyth said:


> I always thought potatoes were a no-no and poisonous to bunnies, guinea pigs etc....? I would avoid them just in case, althought i can't imagine them liking them very much anyway?! My bunny only seems to like things that are GREEN lol.


I always gave my guineas potato peelings. Sooty lived till the ripe old age of 9, Sweep died aged 6.

Now though the horse gets them first!


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> only trying to help..............................


No you are always trying to offend people!  I suggest you button it for once.

Nobody should feed rabbits potatoe peelings, they are poisonious to them and although some are lucky why on earth would you risk it unless you really dont care about your rabbit?!


----------



## helebelina

crofty said:


> No you are always trying to offend people!  I suggest you button it for once.


Thank you Crofty. At least someone agrees with me! This is what I was trying to say, but I got made out to be the bad guy 

Will let the thread get back to pototo peelings now. Agree with you there too Crofty, mine are perfectly happy with carrots, (just like Teddy - love the pics btw :thumbup why risk potatos


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> No you are always trying to offend people!  I suggest you button it for once.if i had a gob like yours i would
> 
> Nobody should feed rabbits potatoe peelings, they are poisonious to them and although some are lucky why on earth would you risk it unless you really dont care about your rabbit?!


.....................................


----------



## helebelina

borderer said:


> .....................................


: :


----------



## Guest

helebelina said:


> : :


thats not hard:thumbup:


----------



## helebelina

borderer said:


> thats not hard:thumbup:


Not even going to rise to the bait....


----------



## emzybabe

I know several poultry farmers and small holders and potato peelings are a no for them too


----------



## Guest

emzybabe said:


> I know several poultry farmers and small holders and potato peelings are a no for them too


poultry farmers dont have rabbits doh


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> .....................................


Why have added "if i had a gob like yours i would" to my quote?  you seriously need to obtain some social skills, i mean what response did you expect in the 'rabbit section' *rabbit are vermin thats why i shoot them?*


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> poultry farmers dont have rabbits doh


geeez you really are simple!


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> geeez you really are simple!


ye just a simple country boy who knows poultry aint rabbits:scared::thumbup:


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> ye just a simple country boy who knows poultry aint rabbits:scared::thumbup:


She was making a point they are not good for poultry as well as rabbits... do you understand now??????????


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> She was making a point they are not good for poultry as well as rabbits... do you understand now??????????


no boiled peelings and layers mash are good for chickens:thumbup:


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> no boiled peelings and layers mash are good for chickens:thumbup:


You're annoying me now, go irritate someone else


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> You're annoying me now, go irritate someone else


i won again:thumbup:


----------



## helebelina

Don't rise to the bait Crofty. I did the other night, and had all my posts deleted by the so called moderator. You can't win.


----------



## Tink82

Ok, enough now.... this so rarely happens in the rabbit section


----------



## crofty

borderer said:


> i won again:thumbup:


Won what? Get a life little boy.


----------



## crofty

helebelina said:


> Don't rise to the bait Crofty. I did the other night, and had all my posts deleted by the so called moderator. You can't win.


Well i think people have ignored him enough, he comes here just to purely wind people up, dont worry i wont reply again, have said what i wanted to say


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> Won what? Get a life little boy.


thats not what the girls say:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tink82

or just ignore me and carry on


----------



## helebelina

crofty said:


> Well i think people have ignored him enough, he comes here just to purely wind people up, dont worry i wont reply again, have said what i wanted to say


Good! Me too! Just wish the 'moderator' would 'moderate' people like him and not people like us.


----------



## crofty

Tink82 said:


> or just ignore me and carry on


I have already said im done replying to little boy above.


----------



## Guest

Tink82 said:


> or just ignore me and carry on


never xxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill

This seems to be getting a bit silly. The OPs question has been answered and links given to the suitability of Potatoes for Rabbits. I don't know anything about a rabbits diet myself, if you need more questions answered please start a new thread this one is getting closed.....Jill


----------

